# Wall Mount Faucet



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

Once again, same job, more problems. This time it was a little smaller deal, but still rather stupid. Wall mount faucet, the spout has an adapter that threads onto a brass nipple. The spout slides over the adapter, which has two O-rings to seal it, and a set screw to hold it in place, similar to a tub spout in a way. I'm not sure which brand the faucet was since it wasn't marked, it was out of box when I went to install it, and our spec book simply said wall-mount faucet trim. Get the faucet all set and test it, runs good. Thread the aerator back in and check everything again under the sink. Suddenly there's water running down the wall and I look up and see water gushing down the mirror. I take the spout back off and run the water without the spout on just through the adapter to make sure the leak isn't from the adapter or the brass nipple. Turns out it was leaking through the O-rings on the adapter and back down the wall. The O-rings that came pre-installed on the adapter were barely big enough to make a seal. It was fine without the aerator in it, but it wasn't tight enough to hold a seal with the aerator installed. Break out the O-ring kit to see if we have something to work better. Of course it's an odd size and none of ours will work. So I go for the next best idea I have and that's to wrap the grooves with Teflon tape and reset the O-rings with copious amounts of silicone grease. A much tighter seal and no leaks after that. My helper told me I sound like our boss complaining how crap can be sold like this, probably costing a considerable amount of money, and it doesn't work like it should. Fortunately it wasn't too bad to set. When I was first starting out, I once broke a mirror with a wall-mount faucet, mirror hadn't been set for more than 30 minutes. True story.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Handles look like Rubinet. 

We have had enough with bad products. 

We install it once. If it doesn't work, we tell the owner/builder to contact their plumbing wholesaler to send out their specialist to repair the defective product. No time for liabilities trying to fix someone else's bad product. Cabano, Perrin and Rowe, Zuchetti, Rubinet, AQUA BRASS!!! etc... Constant problems.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

markb said:


> Handles look like Rubinet.
> 
> We have had enough with bad products.
> 
> We install it once. If it doesn't work, we tell the owner/builder to contact their plumbing wholesaler to send out their specialist to repair the defective product. No time for liabilities trying to fix someone else's bad product. Cabano, Perrin and Rowe, Zuchetti, Rubinet, AQUA BRASS!!! etc... Constant problems.


Yea, we had some issues with a Kohler cast iron sink not setting like it should despite following the specs to the 1/16". My boss considered leaving it alone and making a Kohler rep come and fix their problem themselves. On time and material jobs, though, he doesn't mind too much making things work if he thinks he can. On a bid job, forget that.


----------

